# New and looking for clients



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

What is the best way to get clients? I ran an add in local newspapers service directory, I have got one call so far. When do people really start looking for snowplowing I want my phone to ring. I'm getting a bit depressed!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Post flyers in the grocery stores and any public places you can. Word of moutn is the best and cheapest. You will get most calls right after you get a big snowfall tho.


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok I sure hope so I am counting on it. Or I have to go find another factory job and I really dont want that!


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

Is this you?
(315) 436-6902 is a cell phone based in Syracuse, NY


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

*Sorry, I did not see your reply*

As Someone already stated - you'll get flooded with calls after the first snow.
$100 + a pop for advertising is a risk - but you gotta start somewhere.
I will be targeting the Camillus area, my cousin is already established, and I do not know anyone in your area - I will be glad to send referalls (where speciffically)


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

CNY plow email me at [email protected] we can exchange info. Im in cicero area. I ran add in pennysaver only because flyers I been putting in paper boxes are bringing No RESULTS! GRRR I already have a lead for ya in your area!


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

*PennySaver Sucks*

The Pennysaver sucks the only calls you get are are people too lazy to shovel there driveway and too cheap to pay for someone to do it right. The best luck I have had find an area that you like and send a mass mailing. Try that area on rte 31 where all the new homes are going up. Hope that helps

Big Earl


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

How Do you do mass mailing and what is it?


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

EPS

Take and get a postcard made go to the area you like and write down the street names, Then go to www.whitepages.com go an address look up put the street name in the hand write the names on the post card. I know it sounds like a lot of work but that how you become a household name. On the post card put a before 9-20-07 $ and after price to make it look like they are getting a deal. Remember 15-20 drives in one area at less money is better than 30 all over the place. Thats how I see it.

Big Earl


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Try leaving your name and number with your local plow dealer. We get constant calls for snow removal that we pass on to customers. We ask them (snowplow customers) what sort of work (driveways, roadway, commercial lots) they do and in what area, and whether they want referrals. When someone calls the woman will try to give them the names and numbers of two or three people in their area who do the type work requested. Good for me, good for my customer, good for the caller, it's a win,win, win situation. 
Right now I have a 50 home, zero tolerance neighborhood looking for a QUALITY contractor it's a tough location and they're a demanding customer, 750K neighborhood, so it's a high dollar site. It's one I would do myself if our run sheets weren't already full. 


Nobody reading the yellow pages seems to differentiate between snow removal and snow removal equipment. Plus everybody knows we know the plow guys. Granted the majority of calls come after the first snow but if you get a customer once and do a good job for a fair (not cheap, fair) price you will get them again.


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

*penny saver*

I'm skeptical about the Pennysaver, at least here in Camillus.
In the past two years I've seen only about 8 in my mail box - I don't know how distribution is elsewhere.
The Syracuse paper has a much better distribution; adds are $102 for the paper and on-line at Syracuse.com for 42 days. I put my targe area in the add.
People aren't thinking about snow right now.
Almanac predicts early snow - mid Oct. We know it doesn't usually stick (ground too warm) but it wakes em all up.
Like Earl says, post cards. You can buy mailing lists or create you own (Earl, I cut & paste)
The USPS has postcard making & distribution availiable on their web-site big $$$.


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks to all of you for the ideas. I think I will try the postcard mailing. CNY PLOW email me I got a client looking for plow service in your area!


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

*posters*

I do not expect a good response from posters w/tear-offs but I'd put them out anyhow.
There are fewer & fewer places that will allow this - I'd hang them out side and hope they get public viewing before they're removed.
too much advertising and you'll need more & more eqipment and people - not a bad thing, how fast can you grow.

check e-mail


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

Well as this is my first year I would like to handle maybe around 40-50 accounts. Do you think this is possible for first year?


----------



## Bporter (Aug 29, 2007)

How about Door Hangers on Doors for residential. Good Idea Or Bad.
Thanks
Brian Porter
Reliable Snow Removal


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

*Door Hangers*

I thought about door hangers but its pretty much the same as flyers in paper boxes but alot more walking. Dropped off my first proposal today woo hoo!!


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

EPS;405548 said:


> Well as this is my first year I would like to handle maybe around 40-50 accounts. Do you think this is possible for first year?


there are a lot of variables.You have to go with the flow.
If you have many accounts less than a minute apart,or next door to one another, or do you have to travel 5 or 10 minutes.
Urban or rural, in either case you need to know the roads and what to expect. Route planning. If you have to go from one side of the swamp to the other you have a lot of travel time. There at least 6 zip codes in the town of Cicero - large area.
40 should not be a problem, 50 is pushing the limit in Cicero, unless they're grouped.


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

I just hope I can even get 40 people to call for an estimate at this point. Lots of snowplowers in this area.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Flyers in the paper box needs to be done on Sunday morning. People get the sunday paper and have time to read it. Give it to them Monday and they are pissed off from work when they get home and don't have the time.

Post cards can be bought at office supply store in a printable sheet. Use the encluded software and make up something w/ business name on it. Cut and past address from whatever list you want. You can buy a neigborhood of address on CD or us internet. Take to USPO, have them stamp them for a cheapier rate than a letter.

If you use the paper. Go for the business card size ad. Company name, phone, insured, rates starting at $?? (will keep the cheap ones away). People looking at the classifieds, for the most part, want it done cheap and don't care about quality. The larger ad makes you look more professional.

Put your name on your truck (required in most areas) and drive around the neighborhoods. Drive it everywhere.


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

I have my bussiness name on the side of my truck and do drive it everywhere. I also delivered some flyers late Sat. Night like you said to do. I guess its just wait and see now.
I know it was said before put flyers up in grocery stores and things, but what about laundry mats and things of that sort?


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

I tend to stay away from laundr-o-mats.
not many home owners there.
I always do a property search and make sure i am dealing with the OWNER.
if i'm not dealing with the owner i insist on a liability acknowledgement from the owner

ACCEPTANCE OF PROPOSAL:

________________________ __________________
M Contractor Date

________________________ ___________________
xxx Employer Date


ACKNOWLEDGEMENT OF PROPOSAL BY PROPERTY OWNER IF OTHER THAN EMPLOYER
The Property Owner acknowledges and accepts that the renter/leasers of their property is entering into this agreement. And, that the Contractor shall not hold the Owner responsible for any payment owed by their tenant.

________________________ ____________________
Xxx Property Owner Date


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

*Post Standard*

Hey how is post standard service directory? Do you get good amount of calls? Or is it total waste of money.


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

only 2 requests from the Post-Standard so far (10 days running)
Still do not have your phone # to pass on to folks in your area.
were you able to access the county records?


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

*County Records*

Yea I was able to view county records. I think that will be helpful like you said, Thanks I will email you my number right now. I keep forgeting to give you my number when I email you responses.


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

CNY Plow;408477 said:


> only 2 requests from the Post-Standard so far (10 days running)
> Still do not have your phone # to pass on to folks in your area.
> were you able to access the county records?


 Hi CNY PLow,
Put a notice on "craigslist" - Syracuse edition under "household" services, I already got a call with 3 referrals !
In the event I can't do a client, can I refer your name & number to them. If so, we can exchange each other's info. Same goes to EPS (in Cicero)

Thx,
Scott


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

*What's "craigslist"?*

i don't follow this


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

*Craig's list web site*



CNY Plow;415421 said:


> i don't follow this


I just found out about a month ago here's a link:

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/

It's an online classified community - FREE ads


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

CNY Plow;415421 said:


> what's craiglists?
> i don't follow this


come on
what rock you been hiding under? 

We get a lot of business off craigslist and a lot of inquiries and it's FREE
100% return


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I just climbed out from under my rock and posted in the Kalamazoo craig list.

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Snow_Pusher (Sep 4, 2007)

We have found both the pennysaver and the local newspaper are not very effective. If you're looking for residential work, door hangars work great. If your looking for commercial good luck.

What we did was took note after the first snowfall of which small businesses had no service. We then stopped in and either dropped off a nice letter or spoke personally with the owner/manager. Offered them our services at an affordable rate. I think we picked up about 75% of the properties we did this to. In some cases, we stopped at towards the end of a snow event and stuck a business card in the door.

For some of the larger corporate businesses, you have to get an in somewhere. Sometimes a property management firm can do this for you. Sometimes word of mouth. One of our largest contracts came from $20 worth of advertisement on one of our trucks. 

We took a 1"x4"x6' board, painted it gloss black to match the truck, then had 3" yellow decals made up and stuck on the boards. These board were then set on stakes in the stake body holes on the bed of the truck. Allows for easy, inexpensive and removeable advertisement. 

Guy at 7-11 stopped me one night, asked about our services. Put me in touch with a local store manager who signed us up. The following year, his district manager called me, we picked up a half dozen properties through him. This year the regional manager called and now we have nearly 30 properties. All from $20's worth of wood,paint,and lettering. Luck of the draw.

I think visibility is the key the week before and days after any significant snow event. 

Good Luck


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Snow_Pusher;416265 said:


> We have found both the pennysaver and the local newspaper are not very effective. If you're looking for residential work, door hangars work great. If your looking for commercial good luck.
> 
> What we did was took note after the first snowfall of which small businesses had no service. We then stopped in and either dropped off a nice letter or spoke personally with the owner/manager. Offered them our services at an affordable rate. I think we picked up about 75% of the properties we did this to. In some cases, we stopped at towards the end of a snow event and stuck a business card in the door.
> 
> ...


Now that's some sweet ROI. Congrats!


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

laundry mats grocery stores any place you can put one up


----------

